# Anyone know where the "ignition module" for a 90 NISSAN PULSAR??



## 88pulsar (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone know where the "ignition module" for a 90 1.8L NISSAN PULSAR?? I was told mine probably needs replacing. Any know where it is? thanks


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Look on top of the engine.


----------



## 88pulsar (Dec 14, 2006)

*Top of the engine............meaning where abouts*

where on the top of the engine........what does it look like? thats the problem I'm having locating it. thanks


----------

